# Help Wanted Alexandria, MN



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

We are looking to fill 2 positions for winter plow truck drivers/snow removal employees for next winter as well as full time during the summer doing lawn and property maintainance.

These jobs are available now! Pay based on experience and availability

Please call 320-766-7716 or email [email protected]

Thanks
Matt


----------

